# Recommendations for safe and healthy dog chews?



## toribird07 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new on the forum, so apologize if I've missed a previous post on this topic. I am looking for safe and healthy chew treats for my 18-pound pom mix. We used to feed her Merrick chews - pig ears, flossies, cow tails, etc. - but want to switch to another brand given the recent Merrick recall (on beef filet squares). 

Does anyone have any recommendations for safe and healthy chews? We strongly prefer USA-made products. We tend to avoid rawhide and prefer to give her animal parts (ears, tails, tendons, etc.).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

toribird07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new on the forum, so apologize if I've missed a previous post on this topic. I am looking for safe and healthy chew treats for my 18-pound pom mix. We used to feed her Merrick chews - pig ears, flossies, cow tails, etc. - but want to switch to another brand given the recent Merrick recall (on beef filet squares).
> 
> ...


There are quite a few options. 
I tend to stray away from a lot of products actually made for dogs because of the lack of regulations, which results in the many recalls that we see. 

Oxtail can be a good chew for little guys. I buy beef ribs, they take all the meat off right away and the clean bone lasts a long time. Wonderful natural chews. I've hear of people using pork feet as well. 
The only product made for dogs that I buy is bully sticks that i buy at costco.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I get bully sticks and things like that at Bestbullysticks.com which someone here on the forum told me about. They use cows from Argentina but are suppose to be all free range and healthy and all that. They are currently running a special and you can always find a code for %5 off online. They ship really quick and have smaller bully sticks for little dogs. I also use Free Range Dog Chews 

Catalog Section: Baa! Free Range Lamb

which are more expensive but are all free range lambs and have USA free range products. They are very good also and my dogs love the dried lamb lung. Their stuff lasts a long time and both places have lamb ears for little dogs. (I have Lhasa Apso and also a grandpuppy Chihuahua)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

One thing I like to do (well the smell is really bad:frown is dry my own beef liver or chicken liver.Pretty messy when cutting so if you cut it when its still somewhat frozen much easier. I have a dehydrater this way you know what your giving your pups and its healthy and naturally good for them and its treat size how you like to give it. It smells really horrible so doing it outside is always god. Of course the winter is hard but hey a basement or just alot of air freshner!
I also give them bully sticks and beef bones I have bought at Dominicks grocery store especially cut by the butcher for dogs!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We use beef ribs and elk/deer antlers. We avoid processed "chews" as much as possible.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

-Nylabones
-Kongs
-Bully sticks
-Marrow bones
-RMBs

BTW, no rawhide! It can cause blockages, and you have to keep buying new ones, because they get all soggy/rubbery after a couple days.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would not suggest marrow bones because they are typically weight bearing bones and too many dogs break their teeth on them. Beef ribs are better for recreational chewing.


----------

